# 잘 빠진 몸



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I came across the phrase 잘 빠진 몸 and I understand that it means "well-built" (in terms of having good muscles, etc). But I'm wondering why it uses the verb 빠지다?? Does it have to do with 살 빠지다, as in someone lost all their fat and just has muscle now?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## bomida

No, they are totally different words.

1) 빠지다 in 살 빠지다 means 'lose' and it can also be used as 머리/이빨 빠지다 hair/tooth fall out. 

2) 빠지다 in 잘 빠진 몸 is a slang which means 'shaped'(만들어지다). 

잘 빠진 몸 (well-shaped) gives an image of a man with muscular body or a glamorous looking girl.
Because this is an informal way to say, telling it to a girl '너 몸매 잘빠졌네~' would be very offensive. 
I would rather say 몸매 예쁘다 or 몸이 탄탄하다/멋지다 to male.

But when you are with bunch of your close friends, you may use it refering to a model on TV or something.

Hope this helps!


----------



## 82riceballs

그렇군요~~~ 자세한 답변 정말 감사합니다!!


----------



## Kross

Excuse me for barging in. (몸매 잘) 빠지다 is not a slang expression. According to Daum Korean Dictionary, that is a standard with a meaning of well-balanced body. 

For examples: 
우리 막내는 다리가 미끈하게 빠졌다. 
이번에 선보인 신차는 날렵하게 빠진 차체 덕분에 모터쇼에서 인기가 아주 높았다.

source: http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000123788&q=빠지다


----------



## bomida

Kross said:


> Excuse me for barging in. (몸매 잘) 빠지다 is not a slang expression. According to Daum Korean Dictionary, that is a standard with a meaning of well-balanced body.
> 
> For examples:
> 우리 막내는 다리가 미끈하게 빠졌다.
> 이번에 선보인 신차는 날렵하게 빠진 차체 덕분에 모터쇼에서 인기가 아주 높았다.
> 
> source: http://dic.daum.net/word/view.do?wordid=kkw000123788&q=빠지다




Thanks for your comment. Sorry if I said wrong about 'SLANG'. Maybe not.
Just wanted to point out how it gives a negative expression, and does not sound right to actually use to a person directly.

Yes, I see Kross's examples and they are perfect to use, especially example #2.

But still, #1.. depends on who says that. 
Mom saying 우리 막내 다리가 미끈하게 빠졌다. well, fine. 
Some random guy saying 다리가 잘 빠졌다 to a girl... no way.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vientito

You can understand how rude it is if you happen to review a particular scene in 미생 where one of the loser employee used that exact phrase to verbally harass a female worker right behind her, when he slyly compared her body to that of a nice car.


----------



## Environmentalist

I never use the expression '잘 빠진 몸' when I talk to girls. I'm not sure if it is a Korean slang or not, but it could sound a little vulgar.
"저 여자 몸이 잘 빠졌다." This is more like this, "She's got nice boobs and butt."


----------

